# Frontline? K9 Advantix? Promeris? OH MY!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just thought I would bump this topic up again-- since it seems that it was months ago that some people were trying new flea and tick remedies. Here are some threads If you want to see what was discussed in the past.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1498&highlight
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2774&highlight
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3533&highlight
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4093&highlight

We have been using Frontline Plus and Interceptor for heart worm. I have used it since the boys were pups--but lately we have found two ticks one on Jasper and one in our bed crawling on DH (EWWWWWWWW-- let me tell you I did not get to sleep that night. And the boys and beds are now checked) Luckily both were crawling and not attached. But we do not go hiking the boys are just in our yard, walked in the neighborhood and sometimes the park.

So what are your experiences? Lina have you tried the Promeris? I believe that is the one that our Vet said they switched to for a while but that dogs were getting sick.

Are any supposed to repel fleas more than the other?

what about other topical sprays as an added extra--- I have been trying 
Tick Guard which is all natural oils-- and I like the smell it is minty/cedary but I think it makes the boys itch. I tried rubbing some avon skin so soft in my hands and then on the boys but I couldn't stand the smell.

What about treating your lawns? I know Laurie said she has hers treated? anyone else? what do you use?


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

I had Havanna on Frontline for a couple of months. I pulled seven ticks off of her in that time. According to the pamphlet, ticks can attach, but should die in 24-48 hours. I had no problems with fleas while she was on Frontline; however, she was gnawing and scratching a lot. The vet thought she might have allergies, but she's too young to give anything but Benadryl. I discussed the gnawing/scratching with some other dog owners, and they suggested switching from Frontline to Advantix. Most of them said they'd switched their dogs from Frontline as it didn't seem to be as effective anymore (someone said that the formula in Frontline had been changed). With Advantix, ticks are not supposed to attach at all. It also is supposed to repel mosquitos, which Frontline does not do. Anyway, I switched to Advantix this month (she's had it on for 2 weeks now). The gnawing has gone away, and she only scratches occasionally now. I have not pulled any ticks off of her, either (that said with my fingers crossed, as it's only been two weeks!). Again, fleas don't seem to be a problem.

Michelle


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have been going through a flea problem with Kodi. 3 cats and 2 dogs, and he is the only one scratching. We were using Frontline Plus, but he still had fleas. The vet switched them to Advantix. We'll see what happens. I'm going to switch the cats back to Advantage. We have never had a tick problem and we don't have deer ticks in my area. We are using Inteceptor for heartworm.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

AS the weather got warm, cold,warm,cold..well you get the drift we decided to change to K-9 Advantix. We are just happier with them, I really worried about the Top Spot issues. Several people around here have had the problems.
We changed from Heartguard to Interceptor in December when we realized Sully (who hated the chews all the time) was getting sick from them.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, sorry for the late reply, I was in Europe.  I actually did not try ProMeris as I heard many bad things about it from others. We went back to Frontline Plus... so far no fleas at all, so I'm hoping that it will continue to work well, otherwise I'm not sure what to do since Advantix was so horrible for Kubrick.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Lina. Your trip looked amazing! Yup I too think I am going to stick with the Frontline Plus. It seems the safest. I have to say--- Cash does that muscle twitching in his back too. I never correlated to the FL. But notice it more after his Sickness(likely tick borne) Our vet said just to massage it gently on either side of the spine. He jolts a little at first and then relaxes into it. That does seem to help. And Jasper likes it too. Does Kubrick ever do it now? or was it just with the Advantix?

Oh, here's another question folks? You know my boys are on the bigger size--- they are right under the weight ranges for the orange box of FL plus which I think is 11-22 (Jasper is 19 and Cash is 21.5) would you consider going up to the next dose?


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about Comfortis? My vet told me about it when we were discussion flea prevention, but it wasn't out yet. I think it is now. It is a new flea prevention beef flavored chew given once a month. The ingredient is spinosad. The website is www.comfortis4dogs.com.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I started a new thread on Comfortis.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I also switched because my vet said if the FL wasn't working as well, I should use it every 3 wks instead of 4. I wasn't happy with having to use it more often. So far one week after Advantix and no flea sightings.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I did not know that Frontline Plus kills fleas for 3 months but ticks for 1 month. I was wondering if others thought it killed both for 3 months.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

FLP didn't kill fleas at all in my house. That's why we switched to Advantix.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i use revolution, it's an all in one, heartworm and flea control. plus, my dog has beef allergies and this is the only protection without beef flavoring. it seems to work well.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I use Advantix, which was what the vet gave me. The first few times Cazzie threw up afterwards and this bothered me. We didn't use the whole dosage. The package read "up to 20 lbs" and Cazzie is half that. 

I hadn't used anything during April when we returned home from FL and it was still cold in Mich. But Sat. he had two ticks on his ears and the groomer told me today she took 4 or 5 more off of him. I had looked but obviously missed them! These are larger "dog" ticks. We don't seem to have the smaller deer ticks here. I dosed him with Advantix this afternoon. He didn't get sick this time but seemed lethargic. Although perhaps he was worn out from his morning at the groomer. 

We have a yard, woods surrounding and a field where we walk on a path. Are ticks more prone to one area or another? 

Suzy


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

THis has some good reviews. Make sure you read the 2nd page as well.

http://www.consumersearch.com/www/family/flea-control/


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

This may sound dumb but are ticks and fleas more pervalent in the northeast, midwest or south? 

Though my vet does recommend using flea medication for prevention, I haven't seen fleas or ticks around here much . I hadn't used the flea medication until I found one flea on Lizzie a couple of months ago and I put them on Frontline Plus. I also use a herbal spray on their paws and tummies when they go out for their morning and evening walks.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I just started Cocotini on Revolution yesterday,the breeder had been using Advantage. I'm hoping she tolerates it OK. Last night she woke me up wheezing terribly at about 2:00am and I noticed today she was licking one of her paws, so I hope she's not allergic.
I was going to spray my yard (had the appt scheduled)- but I hate to use harsh chemicals, so I've decided to hold off for now. I've never had a problem in the past so I'm going to wait and see.

Poornima, what type of herbal spray do you use?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poornima, it would be a good idea to keep up with the flea meds since you will be moving east soon. We definitely have fleas and ticks here.


----------



## baca008 (May 16, 2008)

I have Avery on frontline plus so far no ticks or fleas as far as I know


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just an update - I have been using Frontline Plus on the dogs and cats, and since February, they had fleas. A few weeks ago, the vet switched the dogs to Advantix. I haven't seen a flea on the dogs since. The cats are still on Frontline, because you can't use Advantix on cats.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We also use Advantix, knock on wood we have had no fleas or ticks.
And how could you not use it with such cute commercials.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi looked like the mugs with bugs until we started Advantix. 
He has a little less hair from all the scratching, because he is so allergic.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I have had Lilly on Revolution since she was old enough to be on it with no problems that I am aware of.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love those spots!!! ain't no bugs on me!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I got an email the other day saying that several dogs are having a reaction to the Proveris and NOT to use it on our breed.

It was forwarded to me from the silk list and posted from a vet on that list, just an FYI for anyone considering it.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes, Promeris was the one my vets office switched to for a while (not us) because they were getting complaints about FL not working. But dogs were coming in sick after using it -- everything from gastro to lethargy to muscle problems-- to they do not reccommend it either.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay gang. So I posed this question to a local vet who isn't my vet, but with whom I have been taking agility classes with.

She basically said she'd drink Frontline if she had to, it was most definitely the least toxic and all kinds of other "scarey" info about the rest...She did say that most likely towards the end of them month you will find ticks on your dogs and that they "don't die instantly" with Frontline, so you may perhaps pull off some dead ones that have attached. She also said that it is because of the lyme's disease getting to people, not to our dogs that we really have to worry about deer ticks. She said it is much more easily treated in our dogs.
Hope this is helpful. This woman seems like she knows what she's talking about...
She also added that she doesn't care that they are selling this in pet food places now, that she just wants it easily available.

Has anyone noticed how many ticks there are this year? It's terrible here, and the mosquitos are just crazy bloodthirsty, already.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Has anyone noticed how many ticks there are this year? It's terrible here, and the mosquitos are just crazy bloodthirsty, already.


Yes, here in eastern Mich. we have had alot of ticks this spring and the mosquitos are horrible!!

Suzy


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Ticks are bad here too. EWWWW


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I had this discussion with my vet this week and got the same input that Amy did. Frontline Plus has the best ratio of effectiveness/toxicity. It does not repel like Advantix, but will kill them. Between the ticks and weeds/foxtails, perhaps I should be raising an "inside" dog!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm wondering why our vet didn't recommend Advantix as fleas, ticks and mosquitos are a big problem here in the south. We're getting bitten every night by mosquitos when we take Scooter out so should I assume he is being bitten as well?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have the 3 cats on Frontline and the dogs were just switched to Advantix. The only one having a flea problem is Kodi. The other day I took about 8 fleas off him. So, I might have to resort to bombing my house, because he is getting them from somewhere.


----------



## Mochi (Aug 16, 2007)

I want to bump this thread because I've been thinking about why people have different ways of treating fleas, ticks, worms...

I just purchase a year supply of Sentinel from my vet and I paid $112 for this (and i get a $25 rebate). Normally, I wouldn't think about the price but I thought I ask my co-worker how much she spends on monthly medications. When she heard how much I spent, her jaw dropped. She said she doesn't give monthly meds. Only when they come down with fleas and worms. She advise that I purchase topical medications instead of giving a pill. She said it's "safer" and a lot cheaper.

Now I don't know how much I should take in from that conversation but I'm trying to digest why some people would give monthly preventative care and some don't. Should I continue to give monthly meds or should i decrease to every other month? Why some use topical meds and some use the pill form. If i'm using Sentinel, should I be using a topical med because Sentinel only prevent fleas from producing eggs? I heard topical meds kill fleas on contact.

I want to hear your thoughts on why you do what you do. Mochi and Tofu are my very first pets. Sometimes I feel that I can't get adequate information because
a) i don't know how much i should listen to my vet or other vets
b) the internet is not very reliable
c) pet health care is not controlled/consistant like human health care

When it comes costs, I'm a little concern but I'm willing to pay for it. Afterall, I did purchase insurance for both Mochi and Tofu. (People say I go overboard) However, if i can save a little because there's a better and more effective way of doing things, why not?? I do believe sometimes you do get what you pay for.

I'm so scared about having fleas in the house... sometimes gives me the ebie-jibies.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I think it really depends on your area and how bad the flea/tick situation is. I've had some years that I've needed to keep mine on pills and topical treatments all year and others where I've just had to use a topical treatment for a month or two. If I was dealing with ticks, I think I'd be more vigilant. Once you get a bad flea infestation you really need to do the house, yard and the dogs all at the same time.


----------

